# Δεξιωση



## Cosmas1

Καλημέρα παιδιά,
 
Σε συνέχεια της κουβέντας μας (πως λέμε «thread»?) ψαχνοντας την λεξη για «cocktail party (a gathering without food)», αναρωτιέμαι εάν η λέξη «δεξίωση» δεν θα ήτανε σωστή σε αυτή τη περίπτωση;
 
Π.χ. «Αγαπητή φίλοι, στην 1 Ιουλίου 2011 θα μαζευτούμε στο 1ο Νικροταφεἰο Αθηνών για το μνημόσυνο για τον κ. Άγγελο Δημητριου. Ακολουθεί δεξίωση στην οικία μας.»
 
Επίσης:
 
«"Θα ήθελα να σας καλέσω σε μια δεξίωση το Σάββατο 1 Ιουλίου, 2010, στης 7 η ώρα για τον κύριο Δημητρίου".
 
When I plugged the word in the in.gr dictionary it pulled up «δεξίωση τσαγιού».
 
Is «δεξἰωση» the word that we have been searching for to mean a gathering without food?
 
Thank you.


----------



## Greek Texan

I know in English, the word "reception" does not imply "without food."  Even a "cocktail party" would usually include mezethes.


----------



## Cosmas1

You are right.  Reception can be with food, or without food, but we have been looking for a word (or phrase) for a reception without food in Greek. 

Thank you.


----------



## Greek Texan

There is no such word, nor should there be.  LOL.


----------



## GreekNative

Hi Cosmas

first of all, I don't think that δεξίωση is the right word here; the main reason being that δεξίωση usually refers to a festive event. Also, "μαζευτούμε" is a casual word, not appropriate here, in my view (among others, since you correctly use the word οικία further on, which is totally appropriate for the occasion and the style the invitation should have). You should also omit "κ." before the name of the deceased, since in Greek it is a total "faux pas" to do so for a person that has passed away. Instead, and since this is an invitation to a μνημόσυνο, we always add the relation that the adult sender (here the family) has with the deceased. So hereunder I will put in parenthesis a guess, since I don't know who the adult members of the family are, sending the invitation. Lastly, since there really isn't -I think- a word for "reception" referring to such an occasion, I have amended the last phrase, to sound natural. 

So, here's a suggestion, building on your phrase (please also note some corrections in spelling):

«Αγαπητ*οί* φίλοι, *την* 1η Ιουλίου 2011, στο 1ο Ν*ε*κροταφεἰο Αθηνών, θα τελέσουμε το μνημόσυνο του (πατέρα και αδελφού μας?) Άγγελου Δημητρ*ί*ου. * Μετά το πέρας της τελετής, θα χαρούμε να σας δεχτούμε στην οικία μας.»

Here, "θα χαρούμε" does not give a festive tone, but reflects the satisfaction one would feel to cater for those who honoured the family with their presence and I think it's totally appropriate. 

Open to suggestions. *


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, GreekNative, for your long and detailed response. I really appreciate your clarifying this.


----------



## Cosmas1

I really appreciate your clarifying this. It's really hard to believe that there is no appropriate word for a reception. Δεξιωση then would work if it was a celebration, but not for something somber like this.

Thank you.


----------



## GreekNative

You're very welcome. And yes, you hold a δεξίωση for your daughter's wedding, not for something somber like this. Have a good day.


----------

